# The Worlds Best Investment System



## nizar (8 December 2007)

Big call I know.
But it could be the real deal.

http://www.trendinvestor.info/

No suprise that adding a discretionary override decreased the results by 1/3rd! But its interesting nonetheless.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 December 2007)

Why dont we all just sign up or give our money to therse guys? 

Very impressive, but im looking for a catch/scam


----------



## nizar (8 December 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> Why dont we all just sign up or give our money to therse guys?
> 
> Very impressive, but im looking for a catch/scam




When I told my bro he said it was a scam as well.

Their results are verified by iasg.com.
These guys follow about 400 CTAs.

They use upto 5:1 leverage. So their system unleveraged is probably very average (20%p.a.) but max DD must be pretty low.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 December 2007)

Well if they use leverage its not fair for them to compare themselves against Buffett, Soros etc unless they accounted for what would happen if those guys used the same leverage ratio.

That explains it...im happy now


----------



## Timmy (8 December 2007)

From their page - "For 2005 we finished in 2nd place out of the 400 managers"

So, wouldn't they be the World's Second-best investment system then?


----------



## nizar (8 December 2007)

Timmy said:


> From their page - "For 2005 we finished in 2nd place out of the 400 managers"
> 
> So, wouldn't they be the World's Second-best investment system then?




Timmy,

Note that 2005 was two years ago 

Maybe they are first for FY2007 ?


----------



## doctorj (8 December 2007)

If they had $118 million in capital (as they claim) and they can make ~90%+ a year, why sell the trading system for a few bucks a month?  They're only a few years away from a $1b...

Oh that's right, it's because it's bollocks!


----------



## Timmy (8 December 2007)

nizar said:


> Timmy,
> 
> Note that 2005 was two years ago
> 
> Maybe they are first for FY2007 ?




Well, I would hope so 

And I think the doctorj is on to something...


----------



## IFocus (8 December 2007)

nizar said:


> Big call I know.
> But it could be the real deal.
> 
> http://www.trendinvestor.info/
> ...




Hi Nizar

I remember reading a couple of times over the years about long term successful funds usually run by some individual with all there own funds fully invested along with clients.

The one thing that stood out for me was that consistently the best time to put money in for the highest return was when the funds were approaching max draw down. 

Oh none of them advertised........

Focus


----------



## Temjin (8 December 2007)

Their discretionary system just posted the largest drawdown since interception, @ 20.08%. 

I've attached their program snapshot from IASG.com

It was one of the best back in 2005, but in 2007, it falls behind by only returning 5.74% for year to date. 

One can also download their Advisor Agreement and Due Diligence Questionnaire from the IASG. However, their performance has not been independently audited yet. 

It's a long term trend following trading system. One would want to know how their system will fare when the market is in extreme volaite or is in a general bear market. (note: they suffer a high drawdown (60%+), along with high gains during 2000/2001)

So no, it's not a scam.  But it's not the best out there.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2007)

IFocus said:


> The one thing that stood out for me was that consistently the best time to put money in for the highest return was when the funds were approaching max draw down.
> 
> Oh none of them advertised........




Hi Focus,

This is a strategy practised by many professionals. And it makes perfect sense, because historically in trading and backtesting, as maxDD means that this is close to the low before the equity curve starts climbing again.

Doc,

Yes I must admit their website doesn't look that professional.

I don't think they claimed to have $118mil in capital.
It's just there as a measure of performace, 50k 12 years ago is worth $118mil.

They probably started with millions.

Temjin,

Yeh 60% max.DD definately not for me.


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2007)

Could be dinkum, but a black swan would find then out.


----------



## Temjin (9 December 2007)

nizar said:


> I don't think they claimed to have $118mil in capital.
> It's just there as a measure of performace, 50k 12 years ago is worth $118mil.
> 
> They probably started with millions.
> ...




Heh, according to IASG, their current capital is around $130,000 or so, for the discretionary system anyway. No one has really invested in their discretionary system so far, this is based on their $100,000 minimum capital investment. 

Since they also developed a mechanical system, and did not post their track records and "made available" for investors on IASG (haven't check others yet though), I am assuming they are resorting to selling signals to make a living instead.

Another key point is their signals service are only for the NASDAQ 100, while their DD document say they trade in multiple markets. So don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## nizar (9 December 2007)

Temjin said:


> Heh, according to IASG, their current capital is around $130,000 or so, for the discretionary system anyway. *No one has really invested in their discretionary system so far, this is based on their $100,000 minimum capital investment. *
> 
> Since they also developed a mechanical system, and did not post their track records and "made available" for investors on IASG (haven't check others yet though), *I am assuming they are resorting to selling signals to make a living instead.*
> 
> Another key point is their signals service are only for the NASDAQ 100, while their DD document say they trade in multiple markets. So don't know if this is true or not.




What a disgrace.


----------

